# Spring\Easter Betta Contest 2015!!!



## Indigo Betta

*Spring\Easter Betta Contest 2015!!!
*








*Post a picture of your betta looking Eastery or Spring like *
* it can be a edited picture or unedited*. *
one entry per member. 
**contest starts today ends **on the 5th of April
*







[/URL]
*The Prize is a drawing of your fish*
*
I would like some judges if** anyone is interested*
*







*


*I have permission from **Perseusmom.
This contest is not supported by Bettafish.com*


----------



## Bailmint

Ooh I'd like to be a judge!


----------



## Fourthwind

Leave my eggs alone!


----------



## mrldragon

I've never seen a white betta before. He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## stellenternet

Hehe! I spent a while doing this


----------



## Elleth

Oooo, I'll hopefully be back to enter once my new guy is feeling better. (Double Tail with SBD). He's a lovely light pink and blue, perfect Easter colors. XD


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bailmint said:


> Ooh I'd like to be a judge!



Yes you can but I don't know if this contest is going to get enough entries.


----------



## LolaQuigs

bettagerl said:


> Hehe! I spent a while doing this



Haha that Easter bonnet is cracking me up. :lol:


----------



## mrldragon

*Just got him*

He's my first halfmoon, and I think his coloring is very spring/easterish.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Angel's coloring looks kind of Spring-ish.










Bettagerl, that is ADORABLE! <3


----------



## realkandar

He is My New Family. like flower at the inside water


----------



## Starburst44

I think this picture has Easter-like colors. I like it so much I made it my avatar lol


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas

I think my male Edge has easterish colors :lol:


----------



## BettaStarter24

Misha! This is before his marbling took hold.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Nice entries  keep them coming!!


----------



## WyomingBettaGirl

-quietly wishes contest hadn't ended yet-


----------



## DangerousAngel

Same! Who's the winner?


----------



## Bailmint

Hehe I was the judge ;D.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh really?? Who won??


----------



## Bailmint

_I shall spill no secrets_


----------



## WyomingBettaGirl

Nooooooo


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh, ok. Can you get the starter of this contest to tell us?


----------



## Bailmint

I don't think she's online too often, but I'll PM her.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Okay!


----------



## WyomingBettaGirl

I totally wanna hold a contest, but I have no prizes to give out :-(


----------



## Bailmint

You could draw, or take amazing betta pictures and give out the rights as prizes .


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's a good idea! How do you give rights?


----------



## Bailmint

Well, by law, once you take a picture, you already own it and own the rights. No one else can use it...legally.

I'm not 100% clear on this, but you can PM them, saying that they own the picture. As long as they have your consent, they should be good. Giving consent and rights isn't very difficult, I've done it. Such as, if you submit a photo for something, they will have a banner or caption saying "By uploading, you are agreeing to send the rights of the photo to ____". It's usually that easy.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hi, I'll announce the winners tomorrow

sorry for the wait...


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you Bailmint!

I can't wait Indigo Betta!!


----------



## WyomingBettaGirl

Well... Considering my bad drawing skills and my iffy fish photography skills... I'm gonna debate doing a contest or no xD


----------



## DangerousAngel

Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Spring\Easter Betta Contest 2015 Results**:welldone:

1st Place: * Fourthwind *3*









*2nd Place:* DangerousAngel *10*







Starburst44 *12*







* 

3rd Place:*bettagerl*5*










* Congratulations! everyone in 1st, 2nd and 3rd place can have a drawing;-)**:fish:*


----------



## DangerousAngel

OMG Thank you so much!!!!! So do I give you a picture I want drawn, or do you draw the picture I posted?


----------



## Indigo Betta

DangerousAngel said:


> OMG Thank you so much!!!!! So do I give you a picture I want drawn, or do you draw the picture I posted?


a clear side picture would be best so I can see all his colors and fin shape.


----------



## DangerousAngel

So a clear side picture of Angel? (That's the Betta I posted) I have more clear pictures of Dangerous because he actually stays still! It's up to you.


----------



## mrldragon

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Sadist

Cogratulations!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Well here is the clearest picture of Dangerous that I have. 







I tried to get a clear one of Angel but unfortunately he wouldn't stay still. I hope this works.


----------



## stellenternet

Congrats everyone! Yay! Can you draw the picture I attatched? I hope it isn't upside down! Can you tell me if it is? Thanks so much!


----------



## DangerousAngel

It's sideways! Haha, he/she is so pretty!!


----------



## stellenternet

DangerousAngel said:


> It's sideways! Haha, he/she is so pretty!!


Awww dang it! Okay I'll try to edit it and turn it around. btw. Its a she and her name is Caroline


----------



## stellenternet

Is this one good?


----------



## stellenternet

DangerousAngel said:


> It's sideways! Haha, he/she is so pretty!!


Oh and thank you!


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's much better! In that case she is very pretty!
You're welcome!!


----------



## stellenternet

DangerousAngel said:


> That's much better! In that case she is very pretty!
> You're welcome!!


Thank you!


----------



## DangerousAngel

You're welcome! The pink plant is cute too. I have a red one just like it.


----------



## stellenternet

DangerousAngel said:


> You're welcome! The pink plant is cute too. I have a red one just like it.


Caroline loves it! She likes to sit or rest on it I think.


----------



## Starburst44

Thanks so much for picking me! Here's a picture of Niels Bohr:


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hi everyone, all those pictures look good  I'll start working on them as soon as I can.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I can't wait Indigo!! :-D


----------



## Fourthwind

Awesome! Thank You!

Sorry been AWOL for a couple weeks due to a loss in our family. My wife would treasure a drawing of Diamond. Thank you so much!




Indigo Betta said:


> *Spring\Easter Betta Contest 2015 Results**:welldone:
> 
> 1st Place: * Fourthwind *3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2nd Place:* DangerousAngel *10*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starburst44 *12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 3rd Place:*bettagerl*5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Congratulations! everyone in 1st, 2nd and 3rd place can have a drawing;-)**:fish:*


----------



## Baby boy bubbles

*Bubbles*

This is my order Betta ever and I'm in love and he sure is crazy!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

You can post his picture in one of the threads in the Betta Art section and I'm sure someone would love to draw your Betta!

Indigo how's the drawings coming along?


----------



## Indigo Betta

DangerousAngel said:


> You can post his picture in one of the threads in the Betta Art section and I'm sure someone would love to draw your Betta!
> 
> Indigo how's the drawings coming along?



They're coming along well  sorry its taking so long


----------



## DangerousAngel

Good to hear! That's OK they must be very detailed!


----------



## Indigo Betta

DangerousAngel said:


> Good to hear! That's OK they must be very detailed!



I'm just very slow at coloring and I don't always get I chance to work on them, but I'm quite pleased with how they're looking so far 

I hope to be able to finish them soon 

if you want to know what style they're be in you can check out my dA page 
http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/gallery/45741955/Animal-Drawings


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's ok, I usually am too. That's sometimes the best way to do it.

I'd love to check out your DA page!


----------



## km2022

Indigo Betta said:


> *Spring\Easter Betta Contest 2015!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Post a picture of your betta looking Eastery or Spring like *
> * it can be a edited picture or unedited*. *
> one entry per member.
> **contest starts today ends **on the 5th of April
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> *The Prize is a drawing of your fish*
> *
> I would like some judges if** anyone is interested*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *I have permission from **Perseusmom.
> This contest is not supported by Bettafish.com*


I'll be a judge!


----------



## Indigo Betta

km2022 said:


> I'll be a judge!


Sorry the contest has already ended.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Heres Diamond for Fourthwind sorry for taking so long  I'll also post a higher resolution copy on dA, and I'll post the 2nd and 3rd place drawings here as soon as possible.


----------



## Fourthwind

Thank You so much. My wife is going to love it!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Fourthwind said:


> Thank You so much. My wife is going to love it!



You're welcome!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

My PC broke a few days ago, the drawings are safe but i've lost photoshop so I can't finish them I'm using a laptop right now but it doesn't have photoshop  I don't know when my PC will be fixed so it might be a long time before I can post the other drawings, I'm sorry I didn't finish them before it broke


----------



## DangerousAngel

OH NO!! What did you not get to finish?


----------



## stellenternet

Oh. That's too bad! Would you mind posting pictures of them so far?


----------



## Indigo Betta

here they are hope they're ok and bigger versions will be put on my dA at some point


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh it's so cute! I love it! Thank you so much!!


----------



## stellenternet

I love it! Thank you so much! Sadly Caroline passed away but I'm very happy I have a beautiful drawing of her. I'm going to print it out and hang it in my locker this year. Thank you!


----------

